# Dimples!!!!



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

You got 'em? SHOW 'EM!

This is a celebration of dimpleness! On the face, elbow, knee, foot, nose, teeth, WHEREVER! You're here, you're dimpled, be proud!


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

And then you'll post pix of you, too? Or...?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2005)

I always wished I had facial dimples, oh well.

Here's an elbow dimple:







I also have dimpled hands which are frequently commented and complimented by strangers. Two weeks ago, a classmate looked at my hands and told me "I had such tiny nails" and "Baby hands" and they were "adorable". I guess I do like my hands and the dimples. They grew on me!


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh man! I get that all the time too! My manicurist says I have 'baby hands' and that they're so soft and that she loves them. At first I thought it was a way of paying me a compliment as a person in a tip-garnering service job probably tries to pay everyone a compliment, but it seems to be true b/c she really does seem fixated on my hands. She prefers them to her own, which always makes me smile (she is a small, delicate, exquisite young Vietnamese woman).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Something from Ned's birthday, a year or two ago.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

Elbow dimples are sooooo cute.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

A sickle moon elbow dimple! Adorable, Carrie.

I thought I had a better hand dimple pic than this, but I guess not. From the hair years...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A sickle moon elbow dimple! Adorable, Carrie.



Oooh, I didn't know it had a name! Now I like it even more.  

Your pictures always blow me away, BB. If I didn't like you so much I'd be insanely jealous.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow! This is great! I especially like the bus drivin' pic. I have a mass transit fetish and... well, that's for a different forum...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Wow! This is great! I especially like the bus drivin' pic. I have a mass transit fetish and... well, that's for a different forum...



I'd call that a highly specific forum -- fat girls and mass transit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's my *smilin'* elbow dimple.

View attachment 1115​


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 28, 2005)

elbow dimples rock 

View attachment bth3crpd.jpg


----------



## Yes2Dessert (Nov 28, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance of anatomy, BoteroBabe, but in your first post, the fuzzy B&W one...what body part, exactly, are we looking at?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes2Dessert said:


> Forgive my ignorance of anatomy, BoteroBabe, but in your first post, the fuzzy B&W one...what body part, exactly, are we looking at?


That would be an elbow dimple, Y2D. One of a matching set.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

i love the dimples, ladies. perhaps you should arm-jello-wrestle for us?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

You know, I'd forgotten all about hand dimples until this thread. They are just as exciting as the other dimples. Sheer yummy.

All you dimple lovers, I expect rep points from you since I started the thread you love to lurk on. 

Anyone got a good set of knee dimples? Or leg dimples in general? Foot dimples, too...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow! I'm beginning to _love_ threads like this! So many great pics! Damn, there really ARE tons of hot girls on this board.... :smitten: 




Jay West Coast


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2005)

The photo is from the transit museum in Brooklyn. If I really was a bus driver, I wouldn't be smiling.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow! I'm beginning to _love_ threads like this! So many great pics! Damn, there really ARE tons of hot girls on this board.... :smitten:
> Jay West Coast



You got that right about the TONS. Yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk.

(Crickets chirping)

Dimples! Yeah! 

(Hopes the magic comes back...)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> The photo is from the transit museum in Brooklyn. If I really was a bus driver, I wouldn't be smiling.



Yeah, you don't look the Ralph Kramden type.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2005)

Heh. Good point, Toodles.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 28, 2005)

My hand dimples:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you Tina and Sandie, for getting things back in track.

Tina: are you saying you have dimples on your nipples?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 28, 2005)

I am the dimple queen. Here are a couple of 'em.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Rawr. Even got a back dimple, there, as well. Not yet a fold, but certainly not smooth: A dimple!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

and counting. 

I think you can spot them here on toes, knee, elbow, knuckles, and even my hard-to-capture one next to my smile line on the left side. 

View attachment dimples.jpg


----------



## Tina (Nov 29, 2005)

I said no such thing, FLO. Why, do you have dimples on your nipples?


----------



## FatGirlLover (Nov 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> and counting.
> 
> I think you can spot them here on toes, knee, elbow, knuckles, and even my hard-to-capture one next to my smile line on the left side.




I'm afraid my eyes cant stop looking at the very attractive area between your face and belly...

:eat2:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> and counting.
> 
> I think you can spot them here on toes, knee, elbow, knuckles, and even my hard-to-capture one next to my smile line on the left side.




Beautiful picture Ann.


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2005)

I've got face dimples, elbow dimples and hand dimpleS! lol


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr fatlane. You should post a picture of yourself! lol


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

I have no dimples. It would be off-topic on this thread. 

Thanks to AnnMarie for showing not only her dimple collection, but her cleavage collection. Yummy.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I have no dimples. It would be off-topic on this thread.
> 
> Thanks to AnnMarie for showing not only her dimple collection, but her cleavage collection. Yummy.



Shall I begin a thread over at which such a photo would be fabulously on topic, then?

I really would like to see faces of those with non-photo avatars, I guess, and I'm not ashamed to say it!


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2005)

Go for it


----------



## Yes2Dessert (Nov 29, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That would be an elbow dimple, Y2D. One of a matching set.



<<squinting>> I'll take your word for it, BB. Every part of you is lovely, dimpled or not.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> Shall I begin a thread over at which such a photo would be fabulously on topic, then?
> 
> I really would like to see faces of those with non-photo avatars, I guess, and I'm not ashamed to say it!



Publish and be damned.  

I will have an image ready for such a thread, should the topic be created. Meanwhile, I'm trying to see if anyone has butt dimples...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

FatGirlLover said:


> I'm afraid my eyes cant stop looking at the very attractive area between your face and belly...
> 
> :eat2:




LOL, thanks, wasn't even thinking of that when I posted it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Beautiful picture Ann.




Thank you!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I have no dimples. It would be off-topic on this thread.
> 
> Thanks to AnnMarie for showing not only her dimple collection, but her cleavage collection. Yummy.




You are quite welcome, still looking for a picture that shows off butt dimples... I mean, that could just be cellulite, but I know I have one lower back/butt as well... just doesn't always show up when the flash goes off.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

We must somehow photograph the ever-elusive lower back dimple...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, these are the best I could come up with... I guess they're pretty hard to get on film, lighting has to be just so, etc. 

View attachment dimp2.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2005)

AnnMarie, I will give you 100 shiny reputation points if you tell me where you got those cherry panties & bra. 

Pretty please? :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2005)

Carrie said:


> AnnMarie, I will give you 100 shiny reputation points if you tell me where you got those cherry panties & bra.
> 
> Pretty please? :wubu:



Cha-ching!!

They were from LB, the store (not catalog), and I got them in the spring... so pretty sure you're out of luck. However, it might be worth a peek on ebay, just to be sure!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW. Back dimple. I see it, all right.

SWEET.

You're a dimple queen, AnnMarie. A ROCK AND ROLL DIMPLE QUEEN!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Cha-ching!!
> 
> They were from LB, the store (not catalog), and I got them in the spring... so pretty sure you're out of luck. However, it might be worth a peek on ebay, just to be sure!



Thank you! I'll look - wish me luck.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Anyone got a good set of knee dimples? Or leg dimples in general?



Knee dimple, as requested. An elbow dimple thrown in for good measure.

View attachment 1148​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie said:


> AnnMarie, I will give you 100 shiny reputation points if you tell me where you got those cherry panties & bra.
> 
> Pretty please? :wubu:


 

She lied!!!!  


She only gave me one. Damn her feminine wiles, I fell for it.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> She lied!!!!
> 
> 
> She only gave me one. Damn her feminine wiles, I fell for it.



Oh, honey. You're not the first, and you certainly won't be the last, who's fallen victim to my feminine wil-- I'm sorry, I can't even finish that sentence without busting out laughing. 

I am sorry I lied, though. I feel really, really badly about lying to yo-- I'm sorry, I can't finish that sentence without busting out laughing, either. 

Good times.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Knee dimple, as requested. An elbow dimple thrown in for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 1148​



Looks like some hand dimples are there, as well. We'll send up a probe to investigate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Looks like some hand dimples are there, as well. We'll send up a probe to investigate.



Caught me! Hand dimples as well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> WOW. Back dimple. I see it, all right.
> 
> SWEET.
> 
> You're a dimple queen, AnnMarie. A ROCK AND ROLL DIMPLE QUEEN!



Do I get something?? 

A crown? :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Do I get something??
> 
> A crown? :wubu:



You got the most rep of all on the board, thanks to my POINTS CATAPULT!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You got the most rep of all on the board, thanks to my POINTS CATAPULT!



Do I get another crown for that? :shocked: 


But seriously, although yours carries more weight because of your super status, there are OTHERS who have repped me as well... lol, it's not ALL about YOU!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, I'm so vain, the song IS about me.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a dimple....actually a few but I have two on my face. One shows up when I smile a LOT and the other shows up when I smile a little. Here are a few examples of the one. I like all the dimples I see here so far.

 

Tara 

View attachment taraere.JPG


View attachment forexpert8.JPG


View attachment 1bluelarg3.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2005)

Fantastic voyage through your dimpledom. Thanks for sharing!

CANADIAN TRANSLATION: Fantastic voyage through your dimpledom, eh. Thanks for sharing, eh!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 30, 2005)

Tarella said:


> I have a dimple....actually a few but I have two on my face. One shows up when I smile a LOT and the other shows up when I smile a little. Here are a few examples of the one. I like all the dimples I see here so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Tara



I am so jealous of your dimples! Why isn't there a dimple adding procedure?


----------



## Tarella (Dec 1, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I am so jealous of your dimples! Why isn't there a dimple adding procedure?



I thought there was..........all the pinches on my cheek.....at least thats how I thought I got my dimple when I was a child *pinch pinch*.

Tara


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww, so #%&*'n CUTE!!!!

--Dares not delve into the science of dimples for fear of destroying such a beautiful butterfly in a jar,
Littleghost


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Dec 4, 2005)

Delightful Dimples there.


----------



## MissPiggySue (Dec 5, 2005)

You asked for back dimples, you got back dimples. You asked for foot dimples..... 

Here are my wild cherry toes, all dressed up, playing in the sandbox, waiting for someone to come take them dancing. 

View attachment lytoering.jpg


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2005)

*God Bless Dimples!!

 *


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome! Are there any ear dimples out there?


----------

